# Small brag but I'm proud!



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Tonight we took Chevy to his first classic car show. My husband is a car buff and I have always enjoyed going to car shows as well. 

I was nervous taking Chevy since it's right on the corner of a busy intersection and it gets crowded with about 60+ cars & motorcycles and he has a "thing" for trying to chase cars when we are out for walks. And it being his first time with sooo many cars and things going on, I wasn't sure how he would react.









So we get there, he has his Gentle Leader on, and was just so great! He walked so nice, hardly pulled, didn't bark (except once or twice at tiny dogs) and didn't try to go after any cars at all. He was quite the social butterfly and just about everyone we passed wanted to stop and talk about him and pet him. He loved all that attention and wagged his tail and gave puppy kisses to people of all ages.







He even got his photo taken by a few admirers! We met a 4 year old GSD who was huge and just gorgeous and many other people who have GSD but didn't bring them along. 

So it was a _great_ time (even though I stressed about it beforehand







) and we can't wait to go again next week.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome! sounds like Chevy did a great job!!


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

I was nervous taking Chevy since it's right on the corner of a busy intersection and it gets crowded with about 60+ cars & motorcycles and he has a "thing" for trying to chase cars when we are out for walks. And it being his first time with sooo many cars and things going on, I wasn't sure how he would react. 


Believe me I would have been nervous also --- glad Chevy was a good boy!!


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks!!


----------



## Zeusismydog (Aug 23, 2001)

congratulations


----------

